# Pick/Pack work avaliable



## Aussies Downunder (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

My company is about to ramp up for the Christmas period from September to January. We will be hiring 100-200+ people to pick/pack during this period. The rate is around $24 ph and is based at Eastern Creek in Sydney's western suburbs. The work is fairly easy and we will teach you how to use an RF gun to pick the products. You must be able to read and write english fluently. There is public transport available, dropping you directly outside the complex.

Anyone coming to Australia during this period and holding a work permit, please drop me line.

Cheers


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I just had to Google what an RF gun was .... 

Your job sounded puzzling till I saw the image of an RF Gun 

Those jobs would be great for new arrivals, to help settle in and make new friends.


----------



## Aussies Downunder (Jul 25, 2015)

Exactly. That's why I thought I'd post it here to give new arrivals to OZ a place to make some money and make new friends at the same time.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

For those who do not know what an RF gun is...

It is basically a barcode reader, with some extra functions...


----------



## Aussies Downunder (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=barcode+gun&rlz=1C1CHWA_enAU614AU614&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIle2I6Pz1xgIVpOGmCh3eJQCT#imgrc=Bnga_SJkrcySLM%3A[/IMG]


----------



## biancagreg (Jan 22, 2014)

Aussies Downunder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My company is about to ramp up for the Christmas period from September to January. We will be hiring 100-200+ people to pick/pack during this period. The rate is around $24 ph and is based at Eastern Creek in Sydney's western suburbs. The work is fairly easy and we will teach you how to use an RF gun to pick the products. You must be able to read and write english fluently. There is public transport available, dropping you directly outside the complex.
> 
> ...


Im a new comer


----------



## biancagreg (Jan 22, 2014)

Aussies Downunder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My company is about to ramp up for the Christmas period from September to January. We will be hiring 100-200+ people to pick/pack during this period. The rate is around $24 ph and is based at Eastern Creek in Sydney's western suburbs. The work is fairly easy and we will teach you how to use an RF gun to pick the products. You must be able to read and write english fluently. There is public transport available, dropping you directly outside the complex.
> 
> ...


Hai...im from indonesia and im a new comer in oz. I really need a work and i live in colyton area. Can you give me the details if i wanna apply please. Cheers.


----------



## Cyberkid (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there

I am also a newcomer with permanent residency, very much hopeful to work with you.
Send me your contact details via PM

Thanks


----------



## biancagreg (Jan 22, 2014)

Cyberkid said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am also a newcomer with permanent residency, very much hopeful to work with you.
> Send me your contact details


----------

